# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  KION FRESCO O DESHIDRATADO CALIDAD DE EXPORTACION

## Vanessa_30

*VENTA DE KION O JENGIBRE* *CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN DIFERENTES CALIBRES(TAMAÑOS) STOCK PARA ABASTECER GRANDES VOLUMENES PUESTO EN LIMA CALIDAD DE EXPORTACION* *ORGANICO O CONVECIONAL*  para mayor informacion 
escribenos:  gerencia@reevolutiontawantinsuyo.com 
celular: 
(0051) 994230402 
ROMULO ROMERO   Temas similares: COMPRO KION DESHIDRATADO / ACEITE DE PALTA Kion deshidratado en laminas A LA VENTA, AGUAYMANTO FRESCO Y DESHIDRATADO VENDO AGUAYMANTO FRESCO Y DESHIDRATADO VENTA DE JENJIBRE O KION DESHIDRATADO.

----------

